# Which animals to keep at my campsite?



## sailormochi (Dec 3, 2017)

How do you guys make the tough decision of who to invite to stay at your campsite and who to send home?
I'm greedy, I adore all of the campers and I want to invite all of them ;-; Help. 
It breaks my heart to have to send them home.


----------



## SpookyMemes (Dec 3, 2017)

I felt the same way when I ran out of space 

but sending them home just means they aren't in your camp anymore, you can still talk to them and do quests for them if they're visiting one of the islands. 

I decided which animals to keep in my site by looking at the resources they give, like I'm running low on steel right now so I'm only keeping the villagers who give steel for quests in my campsite right now.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 3, 2017)

Resources & level (and if I really hate the animal, then nope.). I have almost all the steel I need for now, but I need a lot more wood and cotton. Unfortunately, I'm still bringing a lot up to level 10 to get double the resources.

Cherry - Steel/Cool (would trade for Agnes if I had her unlocked)
Tex - Cotton/Cool
Rosie - Wood/Cute
Bunny -Wood/Cute
Filbert - Wood/Natural
Punchy - Wood/Natural
Kid Cat - Wood/Sporty
Bud - Cotton/Sporty

There's a good table, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 4, 2017)

Good ideas  I'm low on cotton and steel right now so I'll keep the villagers that give away those resources. Thank you guys!


----------



## Moontoon (Dec 4, 2017)

I’ve been wondering why the same old animals keep staying at my campsite x.x How do I send those freeloaders home?


----------



## sailormochi (Dec 4, 2017)

Moontoon said:


> I’ve been wondering why the same old animals keep staying at my campsite x.x How do I send those freeloaders home?



When you're at the campsite, press the cat icon on the top right side! Then you can send certain animals home and invite others. c: 
And hey, at least some of them pay rent when you talk to them! Haha.


----------



## Moontoon (Dec 4, 2017)

Found it! Thanks  And yeah, that’s true, haha.


----------



## Kaiaa (Dec 4, 2017)

If they're max level and I don't have the amenity built to let the levels go up, I send them packing. Not because I don't like them but so I can enjoy the variety of animals at my camp. I know that my max level friends will still be around and sometimes camping on my islands so it doesn't bother me any. Once I make an amenity that allows more friendship levels I'll invite them back!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2017)

Kaiaa said:


> If they're max level and I don't have the amenity built to let the levels go up, I send them packing. Not because I don't like them but so I can enjoy the variety of animals at my camp. I know that my max level friends will still be around and sometimes camping on my islands so it doesn't bother me any. Once I make an amenity that allows more friendship levels I'll invite them back!



Sounds like a sane idea, even though I tend to switch them around or let them stay for too long or short  And I'm too indecisive for this so, yeah...


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 4, 2017)

How many villagers are too many and how do you kick them out? Right now I have 8.


----------



## Deathamabob (Dec 4, 2017)

LunarMako said:


> How many villagers are too many and how do you kick them out? Right now I have 8.



8 is the max. Click the cat face icon on the right side (when in your campsite) to open the list of campers you have. You can click them, then click "Send home." to kick them out. Then click the plus sign again to pick who you want to replace them with, if you want to replace them.


----------



## LunarMako (Dec 5, 2017)

Deathamabob said:


> 8 is the max. Click the cat face icon on the right side (when in your campsite) to open the list of campers you have. You can click them, then click "Send home." to kick them out. Then click the plus sign again to pick who you want to replace them with, if you want to replace them.



Cool. Thank you!


----------

